# Aldi, next week



## chillyuk (23 Sep 2011)

See Aldi have a cycling day next week, 29 September.

Aldi page


----------



## hellmate (23 Sep 2011)

Is this cycle clothing worth looking at or should I spend money I can not really afford on the clothing I see for sale in my bike shop?


----------



## PpPete (23 Sep 2011)

If anything like last year the gloves are incredibly warm. The arm and leg warmers are good vfm too. Shame they are not doing the bib longs again.


----------



## Melonfish (23 Sep 2011)

Actually some of that looks pretty good 
i'll be grabbing a fair bit methinks.


----------



## Moodyman (23 Sep 2011)

Anything that isn't zipped, is usually good.

Their zips are prone to failure.


----------



## chillyuk (23 Sep 2011)

I have a yellow and black top I bought years ago, must have been one of Aldi's first cycle day when they started in this country. I wear it a lot, and the colours are still as bright as the day I bought it.


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2011)

hellmate said:


> Is this cycle clothing worth looking at or should I spend money I can not really afford on the clothing I see for sale in my bike shop?



The quality is not half as good as that in the lbs but it costs 5 times less and does the job imo, you pays your money takes your choices


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2011)

Moodyman said:


> Anything that isn't zipped, is usually good.
> 
> Their zips are prone to failure.



They have switched to YKK zips in the last year - just check the garments


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (23 Sep 2011)

IMO aldi cycling attire is alot better than the lidl stuff. I've got long sleeve jerseys in there third autumn/ winter this year. There used every week and I'm still using them. The earlier crane stuff they sold was a better quality than the new stuff, but it's still great for the money.


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (23 Sep 2011)

hellmate said:


> Is this cycle clothing worth looking at or should I spend money I can not really afford on the clothing I see for sale in my bike shop?



It's not 100%quality but then it's a fraction of the price. I bought a pair of bib longs they lasted me a winter for £12, I doubt a £60 pair of bike shop ones would last 5 years.


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (23 Sep 2011)

I'm going to try the overshoes and get a pannier rack - all the other goodies - I will have to resist - but for the price this stuff is fantastic


----------



## coffeejo (23 Sep 2011)

The shoes are only available in sizes 8-10


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2011)

Moodyman said:


> Anything that isn't zipped, is usually good.
> 
> Their zips are prone to failure.



Well touch wood, I've only had one zip failure (but I know that is not universal experience) perhaps that was behind the switch to ykk last year.


----------



## John Ponting (23 Sep 2011)

coffeejo said:


> The shoes are only available in sizes 8-10



Perfect for me


----------



## hellmate (23 Sep 2011)

Little yellow Brompton said:


> It's not 100%quality but then it's a fraction of the price. I bought a pair of bib longs they lasted me a winter for £12, I doubt a £60 pair of bike shop ones would last 5 years.



Thank you. I will have to see what time is available to me and if my Wife will let me spend any money.


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2011)

PS the rack is fine - have one on the missus bike. A little fiddly to assemble as it's flat packed - i.e. the sides have to be bolted on to the rack top.


----------



## mickeyt69 (23 Sep 2011)

think ill be buying quite a lot of this kit and gradualy upgrading it as and when. looks pretty good for someone like me who is just starting out


----------



## Fnaar (23 Sep 2011)

I got 2 pairs of those gloves a couple of years back (or very similar) but here oop north I only use them in early Spring or late Autumn, not mid-winter. I've got one of the compression tops (and bottoms) which make excellent winter base-layers, and I got a winter top a couple of years back which is really excellent quality and is my main mid-winter cycling outer layer... and it was only a tenner, as it was the last one on the shelves and was missing a price tag, so the till lady put it through at £10




. It isn't the same as the ones on the page now though.


----------



## Moodyman (23 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> They have switched to YKK zips in the last year - just check the garments




YKK ehh?

That's good news. Definitely worth considering.


----------



## Spinney (23 Sep 2011)

Never tried Aldi before, but sounds worth a visit.

Anyone know if _all_ Aldi stores will be stocking the cycling stuff, or is it only certain bigger stores? I'd have to go out of my way to get to one, so don't want a wasted journey.

(I know I could phone and ask, and I will if no-one on here happens to know!)

Cheers


----------



## Nearly there (23 Sep 2011)

The last time Aldi done a big cycle range event like this my local store was stripped bare in minutes of all stock,i missed out but went back the next day and got what i wanted without the mass scrum witnessed the previous day. ;-)


----------



## Spinney (23 Sep 2011)

Anyone tried their waterproof trousers? Any good?
At the moment I'd rather get wet than wear my existing waterproof trousers, but they were bought for walking in. When cycling they drag on my knees and are not long enough.
(But I suppose for £10 its no huge loss if they don't work all that well!)


----------



## steve52 (23 Sep 2011)

the jackets and gloves are brill had mine 2 years now so will replace, =to anything else except in style


----------



## superbadger (23 Sep 2011)

Spinney said:


> Never tried Aldi before, but sounds worth a visit.
> 
> Anyone know if _all_ Aldi stores will be stocking the cycling stuff, or is it only certain bigger stores? I'd have to go out of my way to get to one, so don't want a wasted journey.
> 
> ...



All the stores get stocked up but as mentioned get there when the sale starts because it looks like the looters have come back after two hours!!!!


----------



## fossyant (23 Sep 2011)

Spinney said:


> Anyone tried their waterproof trousers? Any good?
> At the moment I'd rather get wet than wear my existing waterproof trousers, but they were bought for walking in. When cycling they drag on my knees and are not long enough.
> (But I suppose for £10 its no huge loss if they don't work all that well!)




The waterproof pants are OK. Had mine two years - one leg is pretty oily from my chain, but they are great when it's torrential. Don't bother in light rain. Mine are still waterproof 2 years on.


----------



## guitarpete247 (23 Sep 2011)

Spinney said:


> Anyone know if _all_ Aldi stores will be stocking the cycling stuff, or is it only certain bigger stores? I'd have to go out of my way to get to one, so don't want a wasted journey.
> 
> (I know I could phone and ask, and I will if no-one on here happens to know!)
> 
> Cheers



As far as I know all Aldi's start off with all the items. I know Lidl have regional variations on what they have in. 


It just depends what time you get there as to what's left. The fingerless mits I have I bought weeks after the last sale. There are some items and sizes that seem to hang about for weeks. Others go in the first few hours if there are a lot of cyclists living or working near the store. If you are passing before Thurs, pop in and look at the leaflet for this weeks offers that should show you what they will be having in.


----------



## DrSquirrel (23 Sep 2011)

PpPete said:


> If anything like last year the gloves are incredibly warm. The arm and leg warmers are good vfm too. Shame they are not doing the bib longs again.



+1 on the gloves.

Mine lasted me all last winter - bit small (S size) though so cut off the circulation to the tips of my fingers, going to replace them with M this year.



mickeyt69 said:


> think ill be buying quite a lot of this kit and gradualy upgrading it as and when. looks pretty good for someone like me who is just starting out



You might find that years on you are still using the same kit and coming back for more


----------



## bobones (23 Sep 2011)

The winter softshell jackets and trousers are superb, but the winter jerseys are a bit too long at the back.


----------



## eldudino (23 Sep 2011)

Avoid the overshoes. I had a pair and a) they were rubbish, b) the zips failed on the 2nd ride. The rest of the gear I've had from Aldi has been great though.

I've got last years merino jumper and l/s jersey and both do a great job. I've not noticed either being overly long as bobones says. The gloves are great, though mine have seen 3 winters and far too much of a soaking so I'll be getting a new pair this year.


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2011)

eldudino said:


> Avoid the overshoes. I had a pair and a) they were rubbish, b) the zips failed on the 2nd ride. The rest of the gear I've had from Aldi has been great though.
> 
> I've got last years merino jumper and l/s jersey and both do a great job. I've not noticed either being overly long as bobones says. The gloves are great, though mine have seen 3 winters and far too much of a soaking so I'll be getting a new pair this year.


I keep on expecting the zips on my pair to fail as I've heard lots of people saying that but touch wood, mine never have.
I've only had their running base layer and I can't fault them.
I've a few of their jerseys too and they are ideal for winter commuting.
The gloves are good indeed, they are ideal weight for me for riding in most autumn/winter conditions.


----------



## potsy (23 Sep 2011)

Anyone got one of the bike stands? Might be tempted by one of those.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2011)

I've got two of their red jackets that are still going strong and are about four years old, no problems with zips so far. The only problems with zips have been jerseys from this site here http://www.cycle-clothing.co.uk// I have one summer short sleeve jersey and 3 summer long sleeve jerseys and only one of them has the original zip in it.


----------



## Ibi (23 Sep 2011)

im a newbie here and people have alot of good things to say about the aldi so 
i will deffo be trying to get of the stuff!

thanks for heads up!  

Ibi


----------



## GGB_Andrew (23 Sep 2011)

Is this compression underwear bottoms the same as a pair of cycling tights?


----------



## 2Loose (23 Sep 2011)

GGB_Andrew said:


> Is this compression underwear bottoms the same as a pair of cycling tights?



Nope, but I bet they could masquerade as a pair! No padding though.
They are selling winter tights anyway (£12.99 iirc), so you have a choice.


----------



## totallyfixed (23 Sep 2011)

The bargain among that lot could be the Merino top, if it fits and if it's pure merino. Ditto with the overshoes, useless zips.


----------



## Alexvs (23 Sep 2011)

totallyfixed said:


> The bargain among that lot could be the Merino top, if it fits and if it's pure merino. Ditto with the overshoes, useless zips.



Only says 30% merino wool on the website as just been looking through all the bits.


----------



## superbadger (23 Sep 2011)

Alexvs said:


> Only says 30% merino wool on the website as just been looking through all the bits.



but if its more than 70% cheaper you get what you pay for!!!!.... oh yea i nearly forgot..


----------



## cyberknight (24 Sep 2011)

I have used Aldi stuff since i got back into cycling as it is cheap and for the money very good quality, the gloves were great and i was gutted when someone stole mine when i left them on my bike (doh !) as they were the warmest pair i have ever had .

Anyone had the rain coat? i am thinking of getting one for a winter coat , i currently use a cropton but it is not waterproof for those really bad days.

Why couldn`t aldi do it the week after when i am on nights as i will have to send SWMBO and she has not got a clue .


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2011)

I am going to go for the shoes as I am only using an old pair of trainers at the moment.


----------



## peelywally (24 Sep 2011)

cant find the overshoes on site ?


----------



## cycleman (24 Sep 2011)

peelywally said:


> cant find the overshoes on site ?



Thats what I was thinking. I looked on the bike radar link 

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/aldi-cycling-clothing-and-accessories-first-look-31667


They have cycling shoes listed there for £19.99 can someone confirm if they are meant to be the over shoes?


----------



## phantasmagoriana (24 Sep 2011)

peelywally said:


> cant find the overshoes on site ?



They're under the "Cycling Accessories" bit - have a look here.


----------



## peelywally (24 Sep 2011)

cycleman said:


> Thats what I was thinking. I looked on the bike radar link
> 
> http://www.bikeradar...irst-look-31667
> 
> ...


maybe lidl ?

i know they had neoprene ones in around july time but i missed them only ones left were size 4 and 12


----------



## peelywally (24 Sep 2011)

phantasmagoriana said:


> They're under the "Cycling Accessories" bit - have a look here.



ahh thank you wow £7 im camping out night before 


thanks great find


----------



## cyberknight (24 Sep 2011)

The overshoes are fairly thin and i doubt they will fit over the aldi cycling shoes, i have the Lidl spd shoes that look similar and i had to go XL to get some overshoes to fit as the shoes have a more "trainer" like look with a heel rather than a normal cycling shoe .

I ended up having to patch my aldi overshoes as they got a little tear in them every time i had to put my foot down.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> Anyone got one of the bike stands? Might be tempted by one of those.



Me too,but would like to know the quality


----------



## Gixxerman (24 Sep 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Me too,but would like to know the quality


+1.
Missed the Lidl ones last time. Does thia one have a bits tray with it?


----------



## HLaB (24 Sep 2011)

My Aldi overshoes (labled 6/7) fit over my Lidl shoes (labled 42) just; I don't use them often but I've been delightfully surprised as to how long they have lasted.


----------



## Holdsworth (25 Sep 2011)

I like the look of a lot of the clothing and that quirky little travel speaker as well






I may be tempted to get one to listen to a bit of Signal 1 on the way to work and back. It just depends on the volume and sound quality, plus how it sounds over all the traffic of the urban roads I ride.


----------



## migrantwing (25 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, Chilly!


----------



## apollo179 (25 Sep 2011)

Would it be a good idea to buy bike lights from aldi ?


----------



## Bobtoo (25 Sep 2011)

These 9 LED torches aren't very good so I wouldn't buy that set- although it would be approximately 1000000 times better than a similarly priced set from Tesco, Asda or Halfords. 

The £9 set I got in Lidl was pretty good though, Aldi and Lidl stuff tends to be of more than adequate quality.


----------



## apollo179 (25 Sep 2011)

Bobtoo said:


> These 9 LED torches aren't very good so I wouldn't buy that set- although it would be approximately 1000000 times better than a similarly priced set from Tesco, Asda or Halfords.
> 
> The £9 set I got in Lidl was pretty good though, Aldi and Lidl stuff tends to be of more than adequate quality.



Thanks - will try lidl.


----------



## Glover Fan (25 Sep 2011)

Anyone ever bought the arm warmers before? I need some.


----------



## Mark Grant (25 Sep 2011)

I've got the arm and leg warmers.

They're fine.


----------



## Enw.nigel (25 Sep 2011)

Notice a 120watt halogen floodlight in with the cycling gear on the Aldi page. Does this fit on the front or back of the bike?


----------



## superbadger (25 Sep 2011)

Enw.nigel said:


> Notice a 120watt halogen floodlight in with the cycling gear on the Aldi page. Does this fit on the front or back of the bike?



And is it compatable to be used as a dynamo? How fast would you have to cycle to power that thing up???


----------



## Rezillo (26 Sep 2011)

potsy said:


> Anyone got one of the bike stands? Might be tempted by one of those.



I've got two. They are very good for the money and the steel used is solid and substantial. 

The only downside is that the hooks which plug into the support tubes can be prone to popping out when you hang the bike up. You can either put some tape round the plugs to make them a snugger fit, then hammer them back in, or, if less of a bodger than me, drill the tube and plug to take a screw to hold the plug in position. 

John


----------



## potsy (26 Sep 2011)

Rezillo said:


> I've got two. They are very good for the money and the steel used is solid and substantial.
> 
> The only downside is that the hooks which plug into the support tubes can be prone to popping out when you hang the bike up. You can either put some tape round the plugs to make them a snugger fit, then hammer them back in, or, if less of a bodger than me, drill the tube and plug to take a screw to hold the plug in position.
> 
> John



Cheers John, I can feel my 2nd ever visit to Aldi coming on


----------



## apollo179 (27 Sep 2011)

I went to lidl and there was some lycra stuff but it all seemed a bit haphazard all mixed together with duvet covers and hair curlers. There was no proper bike section. Does anyone know if lidl sell bike light sets. All i could find was a head mounted one like a miners lamp.
Did pick up some nice (hopefully) german sausages though.


----------



## colly (27 Sep 2011)

Yeah but a couple of heathers on your handlebars will look kind of daft don't you think?


----------



## 2Loose (28 Sep 2011)

apollo179 said:


> I went to lidl and there was some lycra stuff but it all seemed a bit haphazard all mixed together with duvet covers and hair curlers. There was no proper bike section. Does anyone know if lidl sell bike light sets. All i could find was a head mounted one like a miners lamp.
> Did pick up some nice (hopefully) german sausages though.



Lidl DID HAVE some bike lights a couple of weeks agio, but you'd be lucky to find any now.
Like Aldi, Lidl operate a lot of 1 day special offers - bike stuff tends to come up only twice a year. Blink and you'd miss it.


----------



## phantasmagoriana (28 Sep 2011)

Can anyone advise on what the sizing/length is like on the waterproof overtrousers (particularly the women's ones)? I have some Berghaus ones already (designed for walking really), but they're far too short. (I'm not particularly tall but generally take a "long" in trousers.) I'm wondering whether to just go for the men's ones instead...


----------



## Mrbez (28 Sep 2011)

Is this only for one day as I don't have an aldi near me and I won't be able to visit one until Sunday? Thanks.


----------



## cycleman (28 Sep 2011)

Mrbez said:


> Is this only for one day as I don't have an aldi near me and I won't be able to visit one until Sunday? Thanks.




Gonna buy some stuff tomorrow. I will go there as soon is it opens which is 8:00am. There are none close to me so I have to make sure I get stuff which is in my size. Quite looking forward to it.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (28 Sep 2011)

Got some of the ladies winter tousers.

Will let you know when i actually get to use them as it's 28oC outside right now!


----------



## RedRider (28 Sep 2011)

Anyone know if those winter jackets are the soft shells I've read people recommending on here before?


----------



## phantasmagoriana (28 Sep 2011)

MissTillyFlop said:


> Got some of the ladies winter tousers.



Do some Aldis put their stock out a day early...?


----------



## Sittingduck (28 Sep 2011)

Those Microfibre towels are pro!


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Sep 2011)

apollo179 said:


> I went to lidl and there was some lycra stuff but it all seemed a bit haphazard all mixed together with duvet covers and hair curlers. There was no proper bike section. Does anyone know if lidl sell bike light sets. All i could find was a head mounted one like a miners lamp.
> Did pick up some nice (hopefully) german sausages though.



This must have been left from the last bike sale they had end of July. I find that the gloves are the last the to go round here




.

We've got a new Aldi opened near us. Not the closest to me but if I'm free tomorrow I might give a visit.


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Sep 2011)

phantasmagoriana said:


> Do some Aldis put their stock out a day early...?



The one near where I used to live did. But they put it out near the end of the day ready for the next morning. 

A friend of my dad's knew someone who worked there and was told about the computers they were having in the next day. Albert turned up 5 mins from closing and his mate had one, put aside, ready for him . Cheating really as they only have about 1/2 doz of things like that



.


----------



## MissTillyFlop (28 Sep 2011)

phantasmagoriana said:


> Do some Aldis put their stock out a day early...?



Got confused - they were lidl's


----------



## captainhastings (28 Sep 2011)

Is any one going too try the speaker for the mp3 player ? I quite like the sound of having music but wouldn't want too use head phones as I need too be aware of whats going on around me so that could be worth a sho


----------



## The Brewer (29 Sep 2011)

LOL I popped over to my local at 7.45pm and not a single cycle item was put out, so guess I'll nick over when i surface tomorrow.

I'm just after a cycle rack , but will have a nose of the cycle jerseys and jackets.


----------



## david k (29 Sep 2011)

apollo179 said:


> I went to lidl and there was some lycra stuff but it all seemed a bit haphazard all mixed together with duvet covers and hair curlers. There was no proper bike section. Does anyone know if lidl sell bike light sets. All i could find was a head mounted one like a miners lamp.
> Did pick up some nice (hopefully) german sausages though.



duvets are good for winter cycling


----------



## Christopher (29 Sep 2011)

Got the gloves and a pair of the leg warmers. Saw the shoes but they were in sealed packets and I didn't ask whether you could open them to try them on. The jackets looked good but I don't need another one.


----------



## Nebulous (29 Sep 2011)

I'm beginning to think I'm just about satiated with cheap cycling stuff. I went this morning and bought a red winter jersey and a pair of gloves. I couldn't really muster enough enthusiasm to buy anything else. 

I've got enough to cover most of the conditions I'm likely to come across now, though that has taken me a wee while. I'm kind of thinking selective purchases of better quality kit will be the way to go from now on.


----------



## cycleman (29 Sep 2011)

Nebulous said:


> I'm beginning to think I'm just about satiated with cheap cycling stuff. I went this morning and bought a red winter jersey and a pair of gloves. I couldn't really muster enough enthusiasm to buy anything else.
> 
> I've got enough to cover most of the conditions I'm likely to come across now, though that has taken me a wee while. I'm kind of thinking selective purchases of better quality kit will be the way to go from now on.




Just bought some stuff. Got a Rain Jacket, winter cycling trousers, winter shirt, gloves, and a cheap cable lock (for a throw away bike).

had rto rummage a bit to find the 'large' gloves and this was at 8 in the morning. I was gonna get more stuff but I have other stuff from lidls 

which I havn't used yet so I held back, dont want to spend too much money.


----------



## Hydra (29 Sep 2011)

I was at our local ALDI for bang on 8am this morning. Got myself the winter jacket, winter jersey, merino top, gloves and the bottle/cage.

*The winter jacket*: tried a small on first as I'm a scrawny runt (but long and tall) but the sleeves and body turned out to be a touch short, especially to utilize that nifty thumb hole. Medium next, fits much better. The only gripe I have is with the zip - it's crap. It took some right effort to get it fully zipped up. If this turns out to be common, I'll persevere. If not I may take it back.

*Winter jersey: *got this in a small, fits well. Again, probably a bit shorter in the sleeves than I'd like, but it serves me right for having long arms I guess 

*Merino shirt: *Lovely quality, I can see this being a valuable addition to my winter attire. Seems very warm.

*Gloves*: I wasn't intending to buy these, but after trying a pair on I went for it. They're not as thick as my "for when it's proper cold" gloves, but they're more than adequate for early winter and have good grip (the same as on their summer mitts).

*Bottle/cage: *well it's a bottle, and it comes with a cage. Useful because of the swappable caps, one for still and one for carbonated drinks - now I can take some Lucozade on the longer rides






All in all, some pretty good stuff. Luckily I had limited funds, otherwise I would have bought a lot more!


----------



## grimpeur (29 Sep 2011)

Softshell Winter jacket was the only garment I tried on and the verdict is - Don't bother!

Compared to the similar offering 3 years ago(which was far better made and tailored) this is thin,zip is cheap and above all else the fit is appalling- way too big in the gut for a cycling garment- you would have to have a belly as big as Bulgaria to want to buy this. I am 40" to 42" chest so tried on the large.I am not a racing snake but waist area is way too big and would billow on a ride.

Get a jacket from a cycle clothing manufacturer instead is my advice. These are cr*p. 

Oh, and the shoes (@£19.99) score 0/10 for style (positively vile to look at, best worn with overshoes) but I guess are acceptable for commuting and take a recessed spd cleat. Only other negative is their weight - a pair of these almost certainly weigh as much as a small family car.


----------



## RedRider (29 Sep 2011)

Well, if you're lanky like me you'll find the winter jacket sleeves too short even on the XL. Meh, it was Man Utd colours anyway so probably for the best. Gloves seemed good so got a pair.


----------



## The Brewer (29 Sep 2011)

Bough the Bike rack to go with my Lidl bags. A compression top for a winter base layer, a couple of bottle cages and some arm warmers. 
Looked at the Florescent jacket, but next door in sports direct have Karrimore ones for £14.99, didn't buy either


----------



## crumpetman (29 Sep 2011)

I popped into my one nearest home on the way to work, I was only really looking for the winter jacket and maybe the gloves. I still have a winter jacket from Aldi last year but it is looking a bit tatty now. The new ones are a different fit and as said, the zips on the three I tried on were not too good. 

Medium was slightly loose but too short in body and arms. Large was better for length but way too loose. I am 6'2'' 80kg 38'' chest. 

Shoes are indeed heavy, I picked up a pair for a closer look and they felt like over a kilo! 

I ended up getting a pair of gloves though.


----------



## Tyke (29 Sep 2011)

I got the winter cycling jacket in medium, very good fit but the sleeves could have done to have been a little longer.

Having 2 caps on the bottles is a good idea, so when taken from the bike you can seal it and throw it in a bag.

The waterproof trousers are good, I'm still using a pair I bought two years ago.


----------



## LosingFocus (29 Sep 2011)

Upminster has loads in still.


----------



## Glover Fan (29 Sep 2011)

Just been in Aldi Kidderminster, plenty of stock in everything. Didn't have much of a browse as I am actually at work, but bought the arm warmers and they feel like they will do a good job.


----------



## Hicky (29 Sep 2011)

Got gloves, arm/leg warmers, merino top(quite itchy didnt expect!), winter pants.....wife got lights and lock.
I'll get some good wear out of the merino(sorry 70% acrylic/30%wool), the fingerless gloves I got have lasted 18month so these should last at least two winters.....didnt bother with overshoes as last year are still in good nick!


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2011)

Might take a wander at lunch. Don't need anything really - more socks for the commute - been using last years Aldi ones daily and they show no signs of wear.

Got last years soft shells, and they are good for cold mornings - but they are big on the belly !

Anyone had an Aldi merino base for some time ? Any good ?


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Might take a wander at lunch. Don't need anything really - more socks for the commute - been using last years Aldi ones daily and they show no signs of wear.
> 
> Got last years soft shells, and they are good for cold mornings - but they are big on the belly !
> 
> Anyone had an Aldi merino base for some time ? Any good ?



If you can fit one of those two tier bike stands on the back of your bike would you pick one up for me? 

I find my Endura Merino base layer a little itchy, so can't imagine a 30% Aldi one would be any better.


----------



## fossyant (29 Sep 2011)

I ended up with a pair of socks and a compression base - got these already but an extra set won't go amiss. Oh and 4 tea cakes which were duly scoffed on the walk back to the office.

Lots in the Didsbury store. Potsy, the stands were in a big box - won't fit in the panniers mate - you'll need to take the car.


----------



## Wades (29 Sep 2011)

Popped over to East Grinstead Aldi this morning and picked up - 

Compression base layer (certainly smoothes some of my lumps and bumps out!!!)

A blue jersey (seems OK for the money. )

Overshoes (disposable but should hopefully last the season)....

...and a water bottle (can't go wrong for 3 quid!). 


Seems to be on par with the Lidls stuff but I gather the quality has been better in the past. Time will tell...!


----------



## plainlazy (29 Sep 2011)

I brought a pair of winter shocks, some overshoes, winter gloves and a Merino top, all for £30.
This was in the Fareham branch and people where comming out with arm fulls of stuff. Never knew there was so many cyclist in my area !
Brought the socks before and they are great, but if the other stuff last the winter, then i will be happy.


----------



## Pauln (29 Sep 2011)

I got into the Bromsgrove branch at about 9:20 this morning and there was a lot gone already. Still managed to get leg warmers, gloves and overshoes. Would have liked a compression top or merino wool top but they didn't have any small.


----------



## wiggydiggy (29 Sep 2011)

Aldi Leeds, Elland Road

Went a bit mad and got waterproof trousers, winter trousers, merino shirt, jacket, both compression layers, towel, bottle oh and the overshoes which were the only things I went in to look at originally 

Not tried anything yet, x-large all round so should fit. 

There was a bit of a rush on when I was leaving, probably not much left tonight.....


----------



## coco279 (29 Sep 2011)

Aldi Bathgate

got the compression under top
pair of winter gloves
pair of waterproof trousers
and a bright yellow jacket all for £45.

Chris.


----------



## lozcs (29 Sep 2011)

popped into Aldi, Bromsgrove... about half one... Had Loads of everything..


bought..

Lights - for use as a backup
Gloves
Waterproof Trousers
That radio/speaker thing


----------



## Chris-H (29 Sep 2011)

Popped in to Aldi Bedford
Got a pair of the cycling shoes
Socks
Cycling glasses
less than 28 quid the lot,very very impressed with the comfort of the shoes,i wear 140 quid Merrel's for my mountain bike and these 20 quid cheapies are more comfy new than the Merrel's were.


----------



## Hardrock93 (29 Sep 2011)

crumpetman said:


> Shoes are indeed heavy, I picked up a pair for a closer look and they felt like over a kilo!



They are!

Never having owned a pair of cycling shoes before, I bought a pair of the lace up ones (I don't think I'm of an age for silver footwear) which do indeed weigh more than 1kg. Also, the left one was missing the top lace holes but since said holes on the right shoe are simply punched through the fabric, it didn't take long to sort out the problem.


----------



## plainlazy (29 Sep 2011)

Just tried on the merino top and it is so itchy, brings back scary memories of a wooly tank top my mum use to make me wear.
Dont think i will be able to wear it, without some type of therapy!


----------



## potsy (29 Sep 2011)

fossyant said:


> Lots in the Didsbury store. Potsy, the stands were in a big box - won't fit in the panniers mate - you'll need to take the car.



What a let down, and you didn't even save me a tea cake.


----------



## Chutzpah (29 Sep 2011)

Shepton Mallet was raided by 4pm, which surprised me because last time I went in the evening and there was still loads of stuff.


----------



## Lee (29 Sep 2011)

Just spent £44 on a pair of waterproof pants/Leggings/Mudguards and a Compression Top.


----------



## Moss (29 Sep 2011)

Well, it was all going on at our local Aldi Store today! I think everyone has heard about the cracking deals on cycle clothing and othe bits & bobs? I bought a Top (Red Black & White) a Winter Cycle Jacket, also in red black and white; and a pair of Winter Gloves! Sorted for less than £30.00


----------



## chugsy (29 Sep 2011)

Aldi - Hucknall Nottingham had loads of stock this morning. I walked away with just gloves as I missed out last year and regretted it. Hummed and ah'ed over the rack but I don't really need it (I have an Altura Arran Klik Fix jobbie ) and the bolts looked really low rent and soft... I dithered over the towels too but decided to put the money towards a memory foam pillow instead (and Haribo). I was half asleep so hard to focus!


----------



## Cubist (29 Sep 2011)

Had a look at the so-called Merino top.......it's 70% acrylic, so the pong factor will still be there. It stayed in the shop. Ended up with legwarmers, overshoes and compression top.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Sep 2011)

Mrs CK got me a waterproof coat warm but will be great for mid winter., some waterproof trousers which i didnt want and some gloves .

The gloves will be going back i asked for a large and i cant even get them on properly ! I will be popping down in a minute to see if the have an XL.... and to take the overtrousers back.


----------



## chugsy (29 Sep 2011)

cyberknight said:


> Mrs CK got me a waterproof coat warm but will be great for mid winter., some waterproof trousers which i didnt want and some gloves .
> 
> The gloves will be going back i asked for a large and i cant even get them on properly ! I will be popping down in a minute to see if the have an XL.... and to take the overtrousers back.




I couldn't find a large and settled for XL of which there were plenty at my branch - a little loose but not overly so... room for a liner glove I guess but I hope it won't come to that!


----------



## albion (29 Sep 2011)

I had one of last year Merinos when reduced at £6.99 only to be disappointed by the 30% wool factor.

I bought the rack. The nuts certainly did look very roughly mad but I have to say it is a very high quality bit of kit and so it should get me out safely camping.




I also have a seat post attached one that I deem untrustworthy.


----------



## knitgirl (29 Sep 2011)

Aldi Finchley


There were a queue of cyclists ready when they opened at 8.00am this morning.
I bought a ladies winter jacket (which my OH described as half a shell suit) - not particularly stylish but it will do the job, a pair of waterproof trousers and the reflective bands for me. I also bought a puncture repair kit and a water bottle for a friend who's just started to commute to work.

I've also bought other things from Lidl's last couple of sales which I've been very happy with.


----------



## 2wd (29 Sep 2011)

Bought one of the winter cycling shirts in large

Mmm - still need to loose some weight


----------



## Broughtonblue (29 Sep 2011)

I feel the organisers of the national cycle show at the nec will be regretting the decision to hold it so soon after the recent aldi/lidl sales extravaganza, seems like everyone has 'spent' out already!!


----------



## PJ79LIZARD (29 Sep 2011)

I got me some long sleeve jerseys for commuting, couple of pairs of leg warmers, I really like these with the zip and quite thick ideal for winter, wasn't sure on the winter jacket, but bought it anyway, if I don't use it on the road bike it'll do nicely to get covered in mud on the mtb, be nice and warm with a compression base layer. They are quite baggy round the stomach area but I don't mind that as I like jackets more baggy. I'm seriously not buying anymore cycling gear. My wardrobe is 80% cycling!!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (29 Sep 2011)

I bought the rear rack, looks pretty sturdy for a tenner and is perfect for my rigid mtb which is a pub/utility/family/winter beater.


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Sep 2011)

Just back from Aldi in Newcastle. Bought:

1 x Pair of cycling shoes
1 x Pair of socks
1 x Lock (for my other half)

Got some lager and cheese balls too, but you don't want to know about that.

Disappointed that they're run out of winter trousers in my size, as that is what I went in for! Glad to have my first pair of cycling shoes. Obviously, they'll not be as good as the big brands, but it'll be nice to have proper firm soles instead of my normal trainers.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Sep 2011)

Just got back, plenty of stuff left at Aldi Swadlincote.

Swapped the gloves easily enough and refunded the waterproof leggings and bought a pair of the shoes with the 3 Velcro straps, look ok for the money and i am building a bit of a stock of clothing before mini me #2 arrives when i have no money to buy stuff. 

I prefer a looser glove as i suffer with cold hands and i have found if they are too tight it does not help.


----------



## loops (29 Sep 2011)

thanks for the heads up on Aldi! came home happy with jacket, top, gloves and tights


----------



## Holdsworth (29 Sep 2011)

Quite a bit in the Aldi in Crewe at half 5 this evening. I picked up: a pack of relective bands with LED lights, a pack of microfibre towels, a pair of winter gloves (black/white in XL) and a twin pack of smoke alarms. Not bad for £21 in my eyes





I did think over the winter top but I didn't buy one, I wear a base layer with a thin windproof over the top so I thought it may not be necessary. I will think about it and make a final decision later.


----------



## Chris-H (29 Sep 2011)

My only problem after trying the shoes on(3 velcro straps) were there was no cleats supplied,i assumed they would come with them,still 8.99 incl for shimano ones off ebay are making their way to me soon,just need the pedals now


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2011)

I got the rain jacket and the gloves, well chuffed. All I need is a new CC Buff and I'm ready for the winter commutes.


----------



## chugsy (29 Sep 2011)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> I got the rain jacket and the gloves, well chuffed. All I need is a new CC Buff and I'm ready for the winter commutes.



You can buy two "Buffs" for a fiver on Ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Choice-tw...625?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e60934341

I have real and fakes and there's no difference IMO


----------



## Alexvs (29 Sep 2011)

I went in at about 5:45 this evening after work and there were other cyclists there with their bikes chained up outside not leaving me with much space on the trolley bays lol I had a look at the winter trousers and jacket but decided to leave with just a pair of socks, compression top and gloves all for £18.97






They had a lot of stock in my local store in Milton Keynes but no small in the compression top which I originally wanted but very glad I got the medium as would not have been able to breathe in a small, it's extremely tight round the neck. The arms and body length are quite long but everywhere else is perfectly compressed



Have to say out of the pack the top stinks but obviously needs a first wash to freshen it up, just hope it doesn't shrink.


----------



## peelywally (29 Sep 2011)

got my overshoes , fit a treat .

nice headsup 

ps was everyone at aldi for opening time today ? i arrived at 9,20 and the shop was mobbed and half the stuff was gone


----------



## TVC (29 Sep 2011)

chugsy said:


> You can buy two "Buffs" for a fiver on Ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.u...=item1e60934341
> 
> I have real and fakes and there's no difference IMO



I was referring to the best buffs in the world, Cycle Chat Buffs: https://www.cyclechat.net/


----------



## Bromptonaut (29 Sep 2011)

Aldi at Jimmy's End (Northampton) is my grocer, butcher and wine merchant anyway so no chore to pick up a pair of bike shoes. About 150g per shoe heavier than my 1988 Speicialized touring shoes but a completely different product as they're hybridised with an MTB shoe.


----------



## fenfirsttimer (29 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the tip off - I went late (5.30pm ) to my local store and they seemed to have an awful lot of stock left and not any cyclists but me around to look at it!

I bought the cycling trousers - fit nicely but at the moment they feel like I am wearing a nappy  - guess they mould to your shape a bit once worn on the bike!!!

Also:
some gloves (and a pair for my bro' for Xmas (lucky chap ) 

the water bottle - a must after I went out the other evening without a drink.

the specs - a bargain at the price & hopefully will keep those pesky flies out of my eyes. Not sure how cool I look in them tho' but maybe I will soon be cycling so fast people won't have time to see what I look like!

and I also took a punt on some mud guards at £7.99 as I don't have any, and they might stop that black stripe up my back.....

I resisted the ladies jacket in super cool white with pink trim - not an ideal colour for winter and the only choice they had  - will look out for something secondhand on eBay ....


----------



## KingstonBiker (29 Sep 2011)

ALDI Walton on Thames

3 customers at 8am all Cyclists. 

I bought Winter cycling trousers - a little loose around the bottom of the legs but still wearable.
A compression top & bottoms, more out of intrigue rather than necessity - both fit well. 

And the thing I actually needed arm warmers. I bought the L/XL unfortunately I think they would still be a bit loose on Rambo. If I take them back do you think I'll be able to change them for the S/M size (assuming they have some stock left)?


----------



## fenfirsttimer (29 Sep 2011)

KingstonBiker said:


> .
> 
> I bought the L/XL unfortunately I think they would still be a bit loose on Rambo. If I take them back do you think I'll be able to change them for the S/M size (assuming they have some stock left)?



Yes they should do - I checked I could change my trousers if they didn't fit.


----------



## david k (29 Sep 2011)

i got winter trousers, cycle shoes with straps, winter gloves and two water bottles as a crimbo prezzie for the kids


----------



## KingstonBiker (29 Sep 2011)

fenfirsttimer said:


> Yes they should do - I checked I could change my trousers if they didn't fit.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## david k (29 Sep 2011)

my xl trousers fit great, the shoes r great fit too


----------



## Tyke (30 Sep 2011)

KingstonBiker said:


> If I take them back do you think I'll be able to change them for the S/M size (assuming they have some stock left)?



Yes Aldi are very good at exchanging things if they still have them and will refund if not as long as you have the receipt and original packaging. Don't wait long if you want an exchange or they will all be gone.


----------



## albion (30 Sep 2011)

Much of it is certainly done JIT.The pannier rack instructions were dated September 2011.


----------



## Bobtoo (30 Sep 2011)

I've always wondered if Lidl and Aldi's specials are specially made for them. I find it hard to believe that a factory has gone to the trouble of designing and tooling up for one or two relatively small batches a year, but you never seem to see their stuff elsewhere. Most budget kit appears all over the place with different brands.


----------



## captainhastings (30 Sep 2011)

Did any one try the speaker ?


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2011)

Aldi wigan, i was first in at 8am,loads of everything . i bought rain jacket (needed large ,usually medium ),long pants,lights,reflective bands.I had to take the pants back half an hour later to swap my large for a medium ,no problem ,but within the half hour i was away it looked like the looters had been in . Dont know if they restock though


----------



## TechnoTim2011 (30 Sep 2011)

I got into Aldis in Sudbury at 8.am yesterday. Bought pannier rack and bike stand, cycling shoes, lights and water bottle. Cycling stand is great works as maintenance stand and is solid as rock made of box steel in single upright mode does not need to be screwed to the wall.. Pannier rack fitted well, heavy steel top but alloy struts. Water bottle is fine and shoes fit. Light is v. bright (not cree bright but good enough for near road illumination) Rear light is now a spare.


----------



## xxmimixx (30 Sep 2011)

TechnoTim2011 said:


> I got into Aldis in Sudbury at 8.am yesterday. Bought pannier rack and bike stand, cycling shoes, lights and water bottle. *Cycling stand *is great works as maintenance stand and is solid as rock made of box steel in single upright mode *does not need to be screwed to the wall*.. Pannier rack fitted well, heavy steel top but alloy struts. Water bottle is fine and shoes fit. Light is v. bright (not cree bright but good enough for near road illumination) Rear light is now a spare.



if that's the case Im getting one!


----------



## albion (30 Sep 2011)

The rack certainly seems 99% painted aluminium.The only steel bit is for the small main load supporting 3 height section that attaches at the wheel frame mount.It supports 25KG so is no ultra lightweight.

edit - it seems that the springy flap at the top is also steel. I wonder if it can be removed easily.


----------



## NormanD (30 Sep 2011)

Just back from my local aldi in pelaw ... nothing left worth buying, so ended up with two drinks bottles, everything else almost sold out


----------



## albion (30 Sep 2011)

The removed spring flap weight was 85 grams.I did not weigh the whole unit before fitting so if anyone can, do please advise.


----------



## chillyuk (30 Sep 2011)

Anybody in the area, Aldi in Hoddesdon has loads of everything. I was in there a couple of hours ago.


----------



## nilling (30 Sep 2011)

Aldi, Bamber Bridge fully stocked last night. Got leg warmers, winter gloves and a compression top


----------



## Cubist (30 Sep 2011)

Chris-H said:


> My only problem after trying the shoes on(3 velcro straps) were there was no cleats supplied,i assumed they would come with them,still 8.99 incl for shimano ones off ebay are making their way to me soon,just need the pedals now



Whoah, don't order cleats, they come with the pedals.


----------



## RedRider (30 Sep 2011)

Bobtoo said:


> I've always wondered if Lidl and Aldi's specials are specially made for them. I find it hard to believe that a factory has gone to the trouble of designing and tooling up for one or two relatively small batches a year, but you never seem to see their stuff elsewhere. Most budget kit appears all over the place with different brands.



There's more than 8,000 Aldi stores worldwide. Karl and Theo (the brothers who set up the company) were the 1st and 2nd richest men in Germany 'til Theo died last year. 

David Hassellhof is now the second richest.

It's run as two seperate companies (Aldi Sud and Aldi Nord) since a disagreement between the brothers in the 1960s over whether cigarettes should be sold behind its counters. I'm guessing Theo was the one for cigs.*









*Everything I've said above is true according to Wikipedia , apart from a little curveball I threw in there. Can you spot what it is?


----------



## david k (30 Sep 2011)

anyone get the cycle hanger? i was going to get one as i thought it was self standing but it seems it needs to be drilled to a wall?

i wanted a jacket they looked great but they didnt have xl or xxl, i went st helens at 10.30am!


----------



## 2wd (30 Sep 2011)

Deliberating if to get the winter cycling trousers

I am only cycling around to keep generaly fit and just wear lightweight leisure pants at the mo

would these be a real benefit

I'm worried I may look a bit of a clown riding round our local streets


----------



## david k (30 Sep 2011)

i bought some and was worried about how they would look, they look ok, xl fit me fine, im over 6 foot and stone and they r great


----------



## 2wd (1 Oct 2011)

Decided to buy the winter pants

Look great on 

Wife's was well impressed until I told her they were padded


----------



## Seigi (1 Oct 2011)

Just been and got some winter gloves, socks, pannier (for road bike), mudguards (for MTB, but unsure on them as they have very high clearance), and arm warmers for just over £30...I only went to browse :s


----------



## captainhastings (1 Oct 2011)

I picked up the radio speaker system today. Took it for a spin and found it good apart from periods of interference any tips for getting rid of that ?
But it was nice too have the radio going


----------



## akb (3 Oct 2011)

I went Aldi shopping on Wednesday. Spent approx £25 on cycling goodies, I got: 

Winter Gloves
Leg Warmers
Winter Cycling top
Cycling Glasses. 

Bargain i say. Not had a chance to use any of them yet (apart from the glasses) as it has been so bloody hot! They had pannier racks in there for £9.99. Any one any experience of them?


----------



## Glover Fan (3 Oct 2011)

BTW, the arm warmers do the job just fine.


----------



## david k (3 Oct 2011)

tried my winter trouser, they r great


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (3 Oct 2011)

akb said:


> They had pannier racks in there for £9.99. Any one any experience of them?



I have one of these, which I got back in January when they were £5.99. I've been very happy with it. Does the job.


----------



## 2wd (3 Oct 2011)

david k said:


> tried my winter trouser, they r great



Just been out for 1/2 an hour with mine on and also the winter jersey

They're just the job


----------



## david k (3 Oct 2011)

2wd said:


> Just been out for 1/2 an hour with mine on and also the winter jersey
> 
> They're just the job



wanted the jacket but they didnt fit, boo hoo, wud have loved one


----------



## akb (4 Oct 2011)

MrHappyCyclist said:


> I have one of these, which I got back in January when they were £5.99. I've been very happy with it. Does the job.




Thank you. Will go back this weekend and hope that there are some left. Bored of arriving at work now with a sweaty back!


----------



## BirdOnnaBike (5 Oct 2011)

Still some odds and ends left at York Aldi's. Went last Thursday evening and couldn't believe the little gaggle of cyclists outside. I'd only gone in for the merino but came out with leg and arm warmers and socks as well. Tonight (Tuesday) popped in to see if owt was left and I seem to have come out with one of the white winter jackets and the very last pair of winter cycling trousers. Oops. That's me set up for the winter, though. And the Worser Half who's only just returned to cycling now has some stuff too. My son got the bike rack but he's not fitted it yet.


----------



## cloggsy (6 Oct 2011)

I (or should I say my wife,) bought a load of stuff:

1 x Waterproof Jacket
1 x Winter Jacket (Red)
2 x Winter Shirts
2 x Winter Trousers
2 x Compression Tops
2 x Compression Bottoms
2 x Winter Socks
1 x Winter Gloves
1 set of flashing arm/leg bands

Just need a decent set of overshoes now & I'm laughing


----------



## Chris-H (6 Oct 2011)

Just been back to Aldi at Bedford and they still have a fair amount of stuff left,both styles of shoes,winter jackets etc etc etc,just got some lights for my daughters bike


----------



## wiggydiggy (6 Oct 2011)

I'm just glad someone bought more than me!


----------



## david k (6 Oct 2011)

cloggsy said:


> I (or should I say my wife,) bought a load of stuff:
> 
> 1 x Waterproof Jacket
> 1 x Winter Jacket (Red)
> ...




and a bike?


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2011)

If anybody in the Dunfermline area are interested the Duloch Aldi still has a bit left; I picked up a pair of their gloves there was still plenty of them


----------



## cjb (8 Oct 2011)

Looked in the Huddersfield Aldi today - lots of stock in all the cycling gear. 

Bought some black winter cycling gloves with gel palms to use for driving on freezing winter mornings, the gel grips the wheel really well, £4.99. Might even use them on the bike.


----------



## fossyant (8 Oct 2011)

Been very happy with the compression top. Also got the last years top.


----------



## Wades (8 Oct 2011)

Some running stuff coming up on the 13th that may serve some of you guys and gals. 

Jacket looks like it compresses quite a bit and could be a good emergency one to carry. 

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/offers_week41Thursday11.htm?WT.z_src=main


----------



## Wades (8 Oct 2011)

Lidl's have some running stuff too. Same date.


----------



## 2wd (12 Oct 2011)

Its quite mild(ish) tonight so I went out in my Aldi winter jersey, next to my skin!?

I was a bit worried i may be still to cold so threw a Dare2B windproof top on

When I first set off I was a bit chilly but soon warmed up

8 miles later when I got home I was drenched through  

What are yiou supposed to wear under one of these winter jerseys?

Thanks


----------



## captainhastings (12 Oct 2011)

2wd said:


> Its quite mild(ish) tonight so I went out in my Aldi winter jersey, next to my skin!?
> 
> I was a bit worried i may be still to cold so threw a Dare2B windproof top on
> 
> ...




I try and wear a base layer as rule but I don't have that particular jersey though


----------



## david k (12 Oct 2011)

i went out b4, really good night, no wind but a little wet, i can handle that, did an easy 5 mile but endomondo wont upload it!


----------



## Peter88 (14 Oct 2011)

Went into the new Aldi stpre in Failsworth tonight and it was fully stocked with the cycling gear. 

So i picked up another jacket and a pair of gloves.


----------

